# Queensland state nomination documents checklist!!



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Dear All,

1. what document we have to send via post for Queensland State Nomination? Only form and certified skill assessment copy or asset statement and state research sheet also??

2. Is it needed to submit your certified IELTS result copy? Without IELTS is it possible to apply for Queensland State Nomination(as they don't asked for IELTS)?

3. Is asset 25k is enough for me and my spouse?


Please share if you know.Thanks in advance.

Regards
Bumba


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Bumba

as per the site u have to give them IELTS result, assessment proof and the form along with all the documents that you gave for Assessment (Qualification documents and Work experience proof), committment statement (state research essay written in your own language)

If you are frm a region which is exempted from taking IELTS, I dont see why you have to send it

Also, I remember reading the minimum requirement being 20k for the main applicant and another 10k for the dependent.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

In Queens;and skill Migration Application there is:
1. "Have made contact with the relevant licensing or registration body for your nominated occupation and can meet requirements to allow you to work in Queensland – Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) "

WHAT DOES IT MEAN? WHAT TO DO FOR THIS?

2. All submitted documents will be only photo copy or certified copy of originals?

3. Evidence of sufficient funds:
Bank statements or declaration with notary----which one??

Regards
Bumba


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

1. means have u checked if your skill is in demand and have got ur skill assessed. and that your skill is in demand in Queensland.

2. You can color scan all documents of u can photocopy them, get them certified and then scan them in B/W. Just as you did for your skill assessment.

3. Evidence of sufficient funds can be a statement by a CA or a declaration by a notary. You can attach bank statements if you want but I believe a CA or a notary wont make the statement without checking so just their statement/declaration should do..

hope this helps

cheers


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Anjali for your quick reply.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome Bumba


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

For No.1, I read it that it's the licensing body of your nominated job, some States require registration for some jobs. I'm probably wrong!

Licence Recognition

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, in case of ACT, if you have got your skill assessed and it falls under 2231-79 ASCO code, they do your assessment again to make sure you do fall in the specialization that you r nominated for.

I dunno if thats the case in Queensland too..


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi
I am a civil engineer and I am going to apply for QLD SS 176 visa and got some questions

1- Should I chose a particular region in QLD for my researches or I conduct research for the whole QLD state ?

2- What region has the best chance of success amongst all regions ?

3 - What are the most important factors in obtaining a successful Sponsorship with QLD ?

Sorry for any inconvenience caused and thanks for this great forum


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

r_1159 said:


> Hi
> I am a civil engineer and I am going to apply for QLD SS 176 visa and got some questions
> 
> 1- Should I chose a particular region in QLD for my researches or I conduct research for the whole QLD state ?
> ...


1 - i remember when i filled up the form they wanted me to write in detail about the Brisbane. You can choose a city/region but also write to cover whole state.

2 - success is not region specific if you are applying for state sponsorship.

3 - some research on job and what will u do if u fail to get job in short term ? and how much asset are you going to bring? bear in mind all these are assumptions but if you don't show required assets in the bank, you will not get sponsorship.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> 3. Evidence of sufficient funds can be a statement by a CA or a declaration by a notary. You can attach bank statements if you want but I believe a CA or a notary wont make the statement without checking so just their statement/declaration should do..
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> cheers


1>Can a mere statement from CA/Notary will work fine regarding the funds requirement?????
2>Which states accept these accessories instead of a detailed bank account statement?
3>Do the states consider fixed deposits/gold/estate as funds or only liquid money????
4>Will the trick of arranging 30kAUD for a week /month in the applicant's account will work???? Do the state verifies it stringently????


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> 1>Can a mere statement from CA/Notary will work fine regarding the funds requirement?????
> 2>Which states accept these accessories instead of a detailed bank account statement?
> 3>Do the states consider fixed deposits/gold/estate as funds or only liquid money????
> 4>Will the trick of arranging 30kAUD for a week /month in the applicant's account will work???? Do the state verifies it stringently????


1 - This did not work for me, i have tried and they replied me and requested original bank statement.
2 - at least Queensland will not accept it, i think SA and Victoria may accept notary statement.
3 - Queensland requires cash in bank account and account must be of your name.
4 - This trick worked for me and they granted sponsorship, as i have pending visa so not sure when will they do verification.


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> 1 - This did not work for me, i have tried and they replied me and requested original bank statement.
> 2 - at least Queensland will not accept it, i think SA and Victoria may accept notary statement.
> 3 - Queensland requires cash in bank account and account must be of your name.
> 4 - This trick worked for me and they granted sponsorship, as i have pending visa so not sure when will they do verification.


DEar Shafaqat 
1- Should I chose a particular region in QLD for my researches or I conduct research for the whole QLD state ?

2- What region has the best chance of success amongst all regions ?

3 - What are the most important factors in obtaining a successful Sponsorship with QLD ?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

r_1159 said:


> DEar Shafaqat
> 1- Should I chose a particular region in QLD for my researches or I conduct research for the whole QLD state ?
> 
> 2- What region has the best chance of success amongst all regions ?
> ...


1 - no need of particular region but you must nominate you region/city you intend to go, for me i opted for Brisbane and also mentioned some important factors of the whole state.

2 - Sponsorship is not based on a specific region if you are going for 176 visa.

3 - if your occupation is on the Queensland list then it is first important thing, second is bank statement.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gaurav

they consider Fixed Deposits and cash in bank (not in hand) as transferable assets.. I dont know what you mean by trick.. they normally ask for 3 months statement. If yoy give them current statement, or active balance statement from the bank, they might just ask for 3 months statement, what then?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Anj 3 months statement is not the case for Queensland, i think it is for ACT.
Queensland needs everything in cash in bank, no transferable assets etc.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

safaqat transferable assets means money that can be transferred as and when (immediately that is).. which includes FDs as well as hard cash in the bank. they need proofs, if they get suspicious they have the right to ask for further proofs, it is always better to be aware and safe than be sorry later. This applies for every state. Not just ACT

i gave them active balance statement, they asked for 3 months statement, i know people who got through with just active balance statement and they are very much in ACT right now.. Its just your fate..


----------

